# verschachtelte while Schleifen



## Svennni (2. Nov 2006)

Ich versuche seit 3 Stunden für die Uni ein Programm bzw. ein Muster mit verschachtelten while Schleifen zu schreiben.

Der Ausgabetext sollte folgendermaßen aussehen

xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx

Das soll man mit while Schleifen machen allerdings immer nur ein "x" im system.out.print

Wenn ichs versuche bekomm ich leider immer dieses Muster

xxxxx
x
x
x
x

Mein Code :`


```
public class Test {

public static void main (String[] args) {

int x=1;
int y=1;

while (x<5){

    System.out.print("x");
   
x++;

}
while (y<6){
    System.out.println("x");
y++;

}
}
}
```

Ich weiß ja, dass ich im Prinzip die erste Zeile dann von der 2ten aus nochmal durchlaufen muss, aber irgendwie bekomm ich´s nicht hin. Vielen Dank für Hilfe, falls sie kommt


----------



## dieta (2. Nov 2006)

Du musst ja 5 "x" schreiben, und das 6 mal. Also musst du folglich die eine Schleife in die andere Packen.
Übrigens lässt sich das einfacher und eleganter mit for-schleifen lösen:

```
for(int i=0; i<6; i++)
{
    for(int j=0; j<5; j++)
    {
        //Schreibe 5 mal ein x
    }
    //Wiederhole das 6 mal
}
```


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2006)

Das ist mir ja auch klar, allerdings ist das meine 2te Java Übung und ich habe leider gar keine Idee wie. In meinem Buch steht auch nur 1e Seite, und das nicht zu meinem Problem.

For Schleifen dürfen wir leider nicht benutzen.

Vielleicht kannst dus mal umschreiben, damit ich das verstehen kann..

Danke im Vorraus Sven


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2006)

```
int x=1; 
while (x<6) { 
  int y=1;
  while (y<5) {
    System.out.print("x"); 
    y++;
  }
  System.out.println();
  x++; 
}
```


----------



## Svennni (2. Nov 2006)

funktioniert leider nicht... dann macht er ne endlos Schleife draus


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2006)

tuts doch warn Fehler von mir, Dank ich wrd mir das mal genau anschauen ! Vielen Dank


----------

